# Forellen in der Wildnis ...



## Ansgar (2. November 2005)

Moinsen,

da war ich doch am Wochenende mit Kumpel Ken auf Tour... (s. "75 Pfd Sail an der Spinnrute abgedrillt" und "Ken war poppern") 

Freitag abend raus aus dem Flieger und 2.5 Stunden langes rumgegurke auf irgendwelchen Wildnis Strassen im 4WD brachten uns ans Ziel. In einem verschlafenen kleinen Nest fuer $25 pro Person gepennt - und beim ersten Licht Richtung Staudamm mit den grossen Forellen... 

Vorbei an unzaehligen huepfenden Beuteltieren (Roo's) erreichen wir den Staudamm. Sieht gut aus - richtig gross und bis 40m tief. Und kein einziger Mensch. Ganz allein - mitten in der Wildnis! 
Unglaublich ...

Die ersten Stunden mit saemtlichen deutschen Erfolgskoedern inkl. Mefoblinkern (Verzwiflung macht es moeglich  ) bringt nicht mal einen Zupfer... 

Dann der Blick in die Koederbox - ach mensch, klar, die Lures, die ich vor 2 Jahren mal fuer $3 gekauft habe. Ken, was meinst Du - waere doch cool, wenn ich den ersten Fisch auf so nen Lure fange? Paar Testlauefe im flachen - geile Aktion!

So, jetzt geht es los: schnell den Lure in den tiefen Bereich geworfen, 3-4 Umdrehungen: Peng! Die Forelle ist sofort in der Luft. 3, 4, 5 Mal springt der Fisch, mann was ein boeses Temperament. Wir schaetzen den Fisch auf gute 4Pfd. Der Fisch nimmt Schnur , wieder hoch - und der Blinker fliegt in die andere Richtung.... Und mir zittern die Knie und ich fuehle mich als haette ich seit dem beim Drill meiner allerersten Forellevor 25 Jahren garnichts dazugelernt - so wie der Fisch mich vorgefuehrt hat ...  ;+ 

Aber dann scheint der Bann ploetzlich gebrochen - ueberall steigen Forellen nach braunen grossen Fliegen... (Und ich habe meine Fliegenrute zuhause gelassen?!)
Aber es geht trotzdem, denn andere Fische stehen tief...
Drei Wuerfe spaeter halte ich die erste wunderschoen gezeichnete Forelle des Trips in Haenden und grinse vom einen Ohr zum anderen... 

Die Kampfkraft dieser wilden Fische laesst sich mit nichts vergleichen, was ich bisher an Forellen erlebt habe. Die Fische gehen sofort in die Luft - unglaublich. Und wenn dann ein Fisch (endlich -nach minutenlangem Fight) aus dem tiefen Wasser an die Felsen kommt auf denen wir stehen ist das einfach ein unglaubliches Bild. Ich glaube das ist das Maximum, besser gibts nicht...

NAch 3 Stunden  frenetischem Beissen und 4 Fischen groesser 50cm und ca. 6-8 weiteren ziehen Ken und ich mit je einem Fisch fuer das Abendessen Richtung Grill... (der Rest darf weiter schwimmen - insbesondere da einige Fische noch nicht gelaicht hatten) 

Zufrieden sind wir dann wieder an den Roo's vorbei und durch die Wildnis gen grosser Stadt getingelt - in dem Bewusstsein, dass uns der Stausee in der Wildnis nicht zum letzten Mal gesehen hat....

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Fotos gibt es wenn Ken seine Pics vom Handy auf den PC geladen hat - denn meiner Kamera sind die Batterien ausgegangen...


----------



## Sailfisch (2. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

Moin Ansgar,
das war ja anscheinend ein schöner Spaß. Glückwunsch zu den Fängen! Manchmal kann man sich nur wundern, welche Köder die Fischlies bevorzugen. Da hat man Lures fur 20 $ o


----------



## Ansgar (2. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ansgar,
> das war ja anscheinend ein schöner Spaß. Glückwunsch zu den Fängen! Manchmal kann man sich nur wundern, welche Köder die Fischlies bevorzugen. Da hat man Lures fur 20



Hey Sailfisch - danke fuer die Glueckwuensche... Aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck Du hast Deinen Gedankengang da nicht ganz bis zu Ende gefuehrt?!

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (2. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

Selbst das hast Australia zu bieten? Starke Sache! #6

Um welche Forellenart handelt sich´s denn, Ansgar? Rainbows oder von den Englishmen importierte Brownies?


----------



## Sailfisch (2. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

So früh am morgen und schon so betrunken!
Nein Scherz bei Seite, weiß auch nicht woran es liegt, habe eben versucht das zu ergänzen, ging aber auch nicht.
Wollte schreiben: Man hat die teuerste Lures und die Fische beißen auf das Billigste vom Billigsten.


----------



## Ansgar (2. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst das hast Australia zu bieten? Starke Sache! #6
> 
> Um welche Forellenart handelt sich´s denn, Ansgar? Rainbows oder von den Englishmen importierte Brownies?




Ja, insbesondere NZ aber auch Aus haben gutes trout fishing ... Vielleicht nicht ganz so spektakulaer wie Patagonien aber da streiten sich die Geister...
(und das ist eh eigentlich total latte  )

Um beides ausserdem gibt es Brook trout (Bachsaibling) -aber nicht ueberall (auch nicht in dem Dam, an dem wir waren). Wir haben (Warum?) nur Rainbows erwischt... Vielleicht haben die Browns noch gelaicht...
Habe aber auch schon Browns gefangen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (2. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> 1) So früh am morgen und schon so betrunken!
> 
> 2) Wollte schreiben: Man hat die teuerste Lures und die Fische beißen auf das Billigste vom Billigsten.




1) Hehehe... guter Joke   Bei mir ist ja schon Abend - kann das also nachsehen )

2) Tja, so ist das immer... All den neumodischen Quatsch und denn dass...


Achso, sollte der Fairness halber noch erwaehnen, dass Ken mehr und die groesseren Forellen gefangen hat (mit Powerbait - glaubt man das? Mitten in der Wildnis und die Viecher beissen auf Powerbait???)
Ist nicht mein Ding (und auch meist nicht erlaubt) und habe mich aufs Spinnen beschraenkt. 
Klar koennte man sagen ist das doof von mir, aber ich war auch ohne Fisch gluecklich und zufrieden - und die Fische waren nur noch ne Zugabe fuer den guten Tag.
Ausserdem kriegt er das an nem guten Tag alles wieder -denn jetzt kenne ich den richtigen Blinker und die Fliegenrute lass ich auch nicht mehr zu hause   

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (2. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

Saibling, Rainbow, Brownie - kann immer mehr nachvollziehen, warum Du wieder runtergezogen bist, Ansgar! :m

Von NZ her wusste ich ja um die tollen Salmonidenbestände, z.B. am Lake Taupo. Aber dass ihr in Australien ebenso gesegnet seid, war mir neu. Ich hoffe, Ken hat auch ein paar Fotos vom See geschossen?

Sleep well & best regards

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar (4. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Saibling, Rainbow, Brownie - kann immer mehr nachvollziehen, warum Du wieder runtergezogen bist, Ansgar! :m
> 
> Von NZ her wusste ich ja um die tollen Salmonidenbestände, z.B. am Lake Taupo. Aber dass ihr in Australien ebenso gesegnet seid, war mir neu. Ich hoffe, Ken hat auch ein paar Fotos vom See geschossen?
> 
> ...




Was natuerlich voraussetzt, dass ich in Australien gefischt habe? )

Aber wie auch immer, anbei mal ein paar Pix vom See

1) der erste Fisch -der Bann ist gebrochen...

2) Eine 60iger Forelle darf weiterschwimmen...

Leider sind die Pix nicht doll, aber mit Handy fotografiert - da muss man ja meist gluecklich sein, dass man ueberhaupt was sieht....

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## HD4ever (4. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

schöner Bericht !
muß je echt nen klasse Erlebnis sein !!! #6
wehe dir du hast nächstes mal nicht genug Ersatzbatterien dabei !!!! |splat2:
wir wollen gute Fotos sehen !!!   :m


----------



## Dorschi (4. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

@ Ansgar
Bin auch schon wieder am Basteln an der nächsten NZ Tour zu meinem Kumpel Andre´. Vielleicht fahre ich dann mal zum Taupo.
Was war denn der Hammerköder, auf den sie dann mit einem Mal wollten?


----------



## Ansgar (4. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ansgar
> Bin auch schon wieder am Basteln an der nächsten NZ Tour zu meinem Kumpel Andre´. Vielleicht fahre ich dann mal zum Taupo.
> Was war denn der Hammerköder, auf den sie dann mit einem Mal wollten?




Moin Dorschi - na denn man zu... Auf dem Ding steht kein Name - aber ist ein teuflisch guter Lure, das steht fest...

Also, all the best - zur Abwechslung mal wieder aus Victoria
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (4. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

Echt feine Fischlis, Ansgar - die sehen wirklich nach guter Kondition aus! #6

Und sogar ein paar Bäume stehen um den See rum - ich dachte, ich würde Wüste und im Hintergrund schon den Ayers Rock sehen können. :m

Wie HD4ever schon sagt: vergiss nächstes Mal bitte nicht Kamera mit drei Sätzen Batterien - und Trout Bait! :q  (Fluggerte tut´s auch  )

TL

Ken 2


----------



## Ansgar (4. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Echt feine Fischlis, Ansgar - die sehen wirklich nach guter Kondition aus! #6
> 
> Und sogar ein paar Bäume stehen um den See rum - ich dachte, ich würde Wüste und im Hintergrund schon den Ayers Rock sehen können. :m
> 
> ...



Ja, waren aber teilweise voll mit Laich. Da kann man sich schon auf die naechste Generation freuen )

Ne, das war nicht im AUS Outback oder so ) - Obwohl: selbst da gibt es Baeume... - Also: es war nicht in der Simpson Desert )

Ja, das mit der Kamera ist schon aergerlich... Aber war ja nicht das letzte Mal.

Ne, Trout bait kommt fuer mich nicht in Frage. Nicht, weil ich damit grundsaetzlich nicht angeln wuerde aber ansitzangeln ist mir zu langweilig... Es sei denn man angelt Grouper :q :q :q 

Ich werde es Ken morgen ausrichten - dann ziehen wir wieder los

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (4. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

Wenn ich einen Wunsch frei habe Ansgar: pirscht ihr euch die nächsten Monate mal an die Baramundis an? So wie seinerzeit Malcom Douglas im TV? Fand ich damals ja nur genial, die Fische und die Spots!

Have a nice weekend

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar (4. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich einen Wunsch frei habe Ansgar: pirscht ihr euch die nächsten Monate mal an die Baramundis an? So wie seinerzeit Malcom Douglas im TV? Fand ich damals ja nur genial, die Fische und die Spots!
> 
> Have a nice weekend
> 
> Karsten




Sorry, ist im Augenblick nicht auf der Agenda - ich bin halt mehr ein Salzwasserangler. Und bevor ich mir Urlaub fuer nen Barra Trip nehme, gehe ich lieber Marlin angeln. Aber habe auch schon auf Barra gefischt - dabei ist ein 4m Krokodil vorbei geschwommen )

UNd klar, Barra ist einfach geil...

Aber Ken hat beim letzten Mal fischen im Hafen nen (kleinen) Hammerhai gefangen - das war auch nicht schlecht :q :q :q 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (4. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

Hammerhai vom Kai? Ich glaub´s ja nich! |uhoh: #6 

Hatte ich das nicht letztes Jahr schon mal vorgeschlagen? Ihr solltet langsam mal einen Kampfstuhl auf der Mole installieren! :m

Schade, so eine Baramundi-Pirsch tät mich richtig neugierig machen.


----------



## goeddoek (5. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

Moin Ansgar #h 

Schöner Bericht ( wie immer #6 ) und tolle Fische."Petri Heil" dazu.
Und - "alltids moj, van die to lesen" #6


----------



## Chicago Angler (5. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch zu dem Erlebnis!

Petri Heil aus Chicago!


----------



## barta (5. November 2005)

*AW: Forellen in der Wildnis ...*

erstmal petri ansgar!!!
super bericht...richtig geile sache die forellen!!! bin ich echt neidisch
freu mich auf deinen nächsten bericht, mit hoffentlich mehr bildern, der wunderschönen umgebung(und natürlich fisch).


----------

